# Cannot access an online file on IPad, Galaxy phone, or Google Chrome.



## stevenprescott (Sep 19, 2012)

I often read my textbooks online. On the textbook's website, there is a form to fill in the textbook's access code. After filling this in, it should take me to the book. However, I cannot pass the front cover of the book. There is a button on the book that says "view contents." It only works in Internet explorer. It displays like a .PDF document though (In IE). If you need any other information, please contact me. This is my first thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

My guess is it's using Silverlight or other ActiveX controls, and thus will only work in IE. What are the system requirements for the online book?


----------



## stevenprescott (Sep 19, 2012)

I downloaded an Adobe reader App on my IPhone. Is there any work around? 
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:

Windows:
· Pentium PC
· Windows 98 (or higher)
· 16 MB RAM
· Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.x

MAC:
· Power Mac 8100/100
· System 9.x
· 16 MB RAM
· Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.x


----------

